# thermal hog hunting with open season central Gaa



## Jacks (Mar 6, 2017)

Went out hog hunting Friday night with Adam and his guys from Open Season Central Ga. Really didn't know what to expect, this being my first time hunting with thermals at night. We did a briefing on shooting and safety and headed out to the first field. Fifteen minutes later my 13 year old has a trophy boar down. We continued to hunt and shot a few more pigs but couldn't find them in the thick brush. These guys have all the state of the art equipment and access to so much property its insane. we will defiantly be going back  to stalk more pigs with Adam and his guys. My kids had the time of their lives .Anyone looking to do a thermal hunt I would highly recommend Adam and his crew.
John


----------



## Jacks (Mar 6, 2017)




----------



## ronmac13 (Mar 6, 2017)

What's it cost?


----------



## supaman002 (Mar 8, 2017)

Thank you John, we had an awesome night no shortage of pigs that's for sure.  And watching those yotes toy with that boat was cool.  Thank you for giving us the opportunity to meet you and your boys it truly was like hunting with old friends you and your boys did everything asked if you and made my job easy I look forward to more hunts with you guys. If anyone is interested in a thermal spot and stalk hog hunt please contact me via private message and I will be sure to get back.


----------

